# الدليل العملي لاختبارات مياه الصرف الصحي



## احمد محمد هشام (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الي كل من يعمل في مجال الصرف الصحي 

دليل الاختبارات المعملية 
:77:
اتمني من اللي يشارك ويحمله ابداء الراي أو التعليق للافادة وحتي يكون الموضوع مثمر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/128332229/910733f4/______.html

حمل ولاتنسي الرد

ردك مهم وممكن يساعد علي التطور للافضل


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بكل امانه حاجه مشرفه جدا جدا
ونتمنى دوام التوفيق 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد الله يفتح عليك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كثير للجهود المبذوله


----------



## بلدي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا مجهود كبير 
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجاري التحميل
تحياتي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الملف لايعمل الرجاء تحميله على رابط اخر


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف pdf محتاج لبرنامج adobe reader


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

الملف لايعمل الرجاء تحميله على رابط اخر


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (13 مارس 2010)

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/pJe12BL


----------



## محمد 28 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي زادك الله علما


----------



## محمد بركليوني (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بش مهندس


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## hawk1282 (12 فبراير 2013)

موضوع رائع بارك الله بكم


----------



## عاطف 58 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير و زادك من فضله.


----------



## أحمد كيميست (26 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على مجهودك الكبير
بس لو ممكن توضح المعايير المطلوبة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحى الداخلة الى المحطة والخارجة من المحطة


----------



## gihano (14 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hawk5 (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tammamhanoun (8 يوليو 2013)

Tank you


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​:77:


----------



## واثق الخطوه (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوحماس (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع ويا حبذا لو كان بنط الخط Aerial 14 مع ذكر مراجع الاختبارات Test STD Methods ..


----------

